# [Disque dur] mort après la commande e2fsck

## scotty999

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment eu un problème très ennuyeux.

Je bootais sur Gentoo, comme d'habitude, sauf que cette fois, ça m'a signalé que ma partition avait été montée X fois sans être vérifiée.

Je le laisse faire son petit test, mais malheureusement il me lance une erreur, comme quoi le filesystem serait corrompu (ou quelque chose du genre).

Malgré le fait qu'après ça, il m'ait quand même affiché l'écran de connexion, ma distribution était malheureusement inutilisable.

On m'a conseillé d'utiliser la commande e2fsck depuis un livecd pour réparer les erreurs.

La commande a atteint ~72% en 5 heures puis s'est figée.

Le timer s'est mit à se mettre à jour toutes les 2-3 minutes, alors qu'il se mettait à jour toutes les secondes avant ça.

Je l'ai laissé tourner encore 4 heures par la suite, mais il était toujours bloqué à 72%.

J'ai finalement décidé de le redémarrer puisque tout était figé et que le disque dur n'avait plus l'air de tourner.

Au redémarrage, grub ne s'affiche pas... Il m'a fallu 5 bonnes minutes avant de me rendre compte que le disque dur n'était même pas détecté dans le bios...

Et en écoutant le disque dur démarrer, il fait effectivement des *clac* *clac* *clac* *clac*  au démarrage.

Je cherche encore après un boîtier pour faire des test en USB, on sait jamais, même s'il est sûrement inutilisable.

Ce qui m'intéresse, ce serait de savoir si vous avez déjà eu ce problème, ou du moins, avez vous entendu parler de quelque chose de similaire ?

Merci beaucoup.Last edited by scotty999 on Fri Jan 25, 2013 8:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Bonsoir,

Non, le fsck ne "casse" pas les disques durs. Si le fsck a détecté des corruptions, c'est très certainement, vu la situation que le disque était déjà en train de mourir d'un souci mécanique.

Ceci expliquant aussi pourquoi le fsck à "bloqué". Je suppose que si tu avais regardé les logs du kernel pendant le fsck, tu aurais constaté tout un tas de messages indiquant des erreurs de lectures sur les secteurs du disque.

Bref, si le disque ne démarre même plus au POST, vérifie au cas ou sur un autre PC avec un autre câble SATA des fois que ça vienne de la carte mère ou du câble, mais je ne me ferais pas trop d'illusions... (surtout vu les clac clac clac)

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## scotty999

Titre édité   :Wink: 

Mouais, je me disais bien que la commande en elle-même n'aurait rien pu abîmer sur le disque   :Sad: 

Mais bon, même si le disque dur était en fin de vie, je trouvais bizarre qu'avant de taper la commande, même si ma Gentoo était HS, le disque dur était détecté et tournait normalement.

Je crois que je ne trouverai jamais la cause exacte   :Laughing: 

J'ai surtout la rage parce que j'avais une grosse partition de données importantes   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Leander256

Il te reste peut-être une chance de récupérer des données, ça ressemble à un remède de grand-mère mais ça m'a servi dans le passé.

Mets ton disque dur dans un sac hermétiquement fermé et laisse-le dans le réfrigérateur (voire même le congélateur, de toute façon tu n'es plus à ça près) pendant un petit moment. Ensuite quand tu le ressors tu le branches immédiatement sur une machine (qui boote sur un autre disque dur) et tu copies ce que tu peux. Si ça passe, ça va copier lentement au début, puis de plus en plus vite (jusqu'à un nouveau plantage).

Et si quelqu'un a tenté l'expérience de garder le disque dur froid pendant toute l'opération, ce serait intéressant d'avoir un retour d'expérience.

Sinon, pour la prochaine fois, essaye de contrôler régulièrement l'état de ton disque dur avec smartctl (dans sys-apps/smartmontools), ça peut parfois donner des indices avant la panne. Mais surtout fais des copies de sauvegarde de tes données importantes!

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## guilc

Mouais, ça ne fait que de la lecture sur toutes les données de la partition hein, c'est pas plus intensif que de lire des gros fichiers sur le disque... C'est une opération normale pour un disque dur. Si le disque ne supporte pas ça, c'est qu'il est de toute façon bon pour la poubelle...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

